# Moved to Singapore from the UK



## Clarey11 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello,

I moved to Singapore from the UK about 6 months ago with my husband (he has a job out here). I only recently decided to join a forum such as this one because I guess I am having difficulty adjusting to the change! 

Would love to hear from people with any advice! I don't have a job over here and finding it difficult to get one, and I guess at time I feel quite isolated. We have met a few nice people, but its hard when you miss your close family and friends back in the UK.

Would love to know if anyone else feels the same and what they do to cope.

Many thanks

Clare


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Take up volunteering ??   

I did that when I came here, to get some connections and friends ..


----------



## fostercityguy (Jan 7, 2012)

In which area do you stay? We recently moved to singapore and are looking forward to grow our social life.


----------



## rebecca.scottmartin1982 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Claire,

Myself and my boyfriend arrived here in April 2011 and I didn't have a job offer when we arrived. I felt exactly the same and took a bit of time before I met a few people I could really call friends. 

I'm a personal trainer and I got my job offer in June and started working in August. All I would say is just join some clubs or a gym. Go and do things you enjoy where you know like minded people will be. Soon enough your family and friends at home will be just on the end of a phone. 

I committed to making a Life here - to make sure it worked for me. Just be aware of the fake people, you will work out who they are. Trust me, you will meet a great group of friends here.

Becky. Xxx


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rebecca - +1 

I am just a wee bit mixed up on the 'fake people' thingy .. is it due to your line of work ??


----------



## SusieG (Jan 19, 2012)

Clarey11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I moved to Singapore from the UK about 6 months ago with my husband (he has a job out here). I only recently decided to join a forum such as this one because I guess I am having difficulty adjusting to the change!
> 
> ...


Hello there, I am from Canada and have been in SIngapore for awhile now. My best friendshappens to have relocated here as well due to family commitments. Initially, we faced a huge challange to adjust, to find friends and to kill time as well. She took up yoga teacher course and now she is happily teaching in one of the local yoga school. I am intending to do the same in 2 months time. My 2012 priority is to pass my yoga teacher diploma and get a job by June. 

Or maybe you could join some gyms or fitness classes to have more friends :clap2:


----------



## Mrsstrachan (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I will be moving with my husband and son (2) in a few weeks, just awaiting confirmation of dates. It would be nice to meet up once we arrive? 

Let me know if you'd like to meet up.

Amy


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mrsstrachan: that was directed at ??????????


----------



## Mrsstrachan (Jan 25, 2012)

That was directed at the original poster, clairey11. Having been in the same situation for 3 years in the Czech Republic (husband working and me not, a few friends and missing home) I thought it would be nice to start meeting people as soon as we arrive in Singapore so we can try and settle into life as quickly as possible, especially for the sake of our little boy.

Of course if anyone else would like to get in touch, that would be great!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can start off with a visit to the British Club, if you are looking for some "brits" .. 

Of course, the common place to make friends would be where you stay .. neighbours .. and an occasional gathering, as happens a lot nowadays, does help make some friends.

cheers


----------



## Mrsstrachan (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Really appreciate it


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

For those new to Singapore or thinking about the move - take a look at the Life in Singapore group on Facebook. 

There are loads of people there that are more than willing to meet for coffee or give suggestions for coffee or places to go etc. 

It's all about settling in and getting to know people and that does not always mean expats. That one person you ignore could very well have turned out to be your best friend!!! 

We have all been in that same situation as being a 'new arrival' but it's what you do about it that will help you. It's hard making that first step to say hello but do check out the Life in Singapore FB page and introduce yourself. You won't regret it!

There are over 80 people that are on that page and at least 60 of them I can call a friend .... so I know they won't bite. 

Best of luck to all the new arrivals - Singapore is a great place to live.


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

Its good to have some locals as your friends. Its good to blend into their culture. Singapore is a mix of very colourful culture. Festive season all around. Would love to meet you guys up once u arrive in singapore.


----------



## melia2511 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mrsstrachan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving with my husband and son (2) in a few weeks, just awaiting confirmation of dates. It would be nice to meet up once we arrive?
> 
> ...


Amy, have u arrived in Singapore yet. I have a 2 year old daughter and if u fancy a coffee, get in touch

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Mrsstrachan (Jan 25, 2012)

melia2511 said:


> Amy, have u arrived in Singapore yet. I have a 2 year old daughter and if u fancy a coffee, get in touch
> 
> Regards
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle,

I can't seem to send a private message yet so feel free to email me at amy.strachan @ hotmail . co. uk - I'd be more than happy to meet up and I'm sure my son will also love the company!

Looking forward to meeting you!

Amy


----------



## melia2511 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mrsstrachan said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I can't seem to send a private message yet so feel free to email me at amy.strachan @ hotmail . co. uk - I'd be more than happy to meet up and I'm sure my son will also love the company!
> 
> ...


Hiya, sent you a message this morning, gwc apartments are not far from me. Look forward to meeting up

Michelle


----------

